# help! Samsung Virgin Media V Box



## tonysan (Jul 14, 2007)

Hi all,

I have recetly been provided with a new digital cable box, the Samsung Virgin Media V Box (Model: SMT 21110c) and I cannot find the settings on my TiVO box that will allow me to change the cable box channel. I also have the digital cable adapter.

My apologies if this answer can be found in the forums, I couldn't find it and I am very new to forums! 

Hope someone can help!

Thanks

~ Tony


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Hello there and welcome.

Using the V Box with Tivo is well-documented on this forum.

Here's a couple of threads to get you started:
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=349355
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343768


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

> I don't have a V+ Box so can't answer your question directly


And neither does tonysan by the sounds of it



> Samsung Virgin Media V Box (Model: SMT 21110c)


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Oh bother  I need to read learn to read proper 

Well in that case, Tivo can certainly control the V Box as I and a few others on here have one.

Original post edited to correct info


----------



## tonysan (Jul 14, 2007)

Hiya Carl and everyone else! 

Thanks for the threads and help, but still not having much joy. When I contacted TiVO customer support in the first instance that the channel changing wasn't working, we went through a lot of different settings under the "set top box control" within the TiVO menu, so now I have no idea what settings to try...

Within the TiVO menus "Recorder & Phone set up | Set top box control, My current settings are as follows...

Set-Top Box Brand: *Samsung*
Box Channels: *No leading Zeros*
Set Top Box enter key: (enter key to complete channel): *No*
Front IR Blaster: *No, do not use the front IR Blaster*

and for the IR Test code if anyone knows one that works, I would be grateful

Sorry for so many questions

~ Tony (TiVO rookie!)


----------



## RichardJH (Oct 7, 2002)

carl seems to have his working OK so I reckon go for the same settings.

http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?t=343768 post no 20


----------



## cwaring (Feb 12, 2002)

Ineed. As mentioned in one of the threads I linked to 
http://www.tivocommunity.com/tivo-vb/showthread.php?p=4961645&&#post4961645

Set-Top Box Brand: *Samsung*
Box Channels: *No leading Zeros*
Set Top Box enter key: (enter key to complete channel): *No*
Front IR Blaster: *No, do not use the front IR Blaster*
Code Used: *20045*

Also, and this is _very_ important, turn the mini-guide (on the Samsung) *OFF*.


----------

